

Should Poor Kids Have To Sweep the Lunchroom Floor? - gmays
http://bigthink.com/praxis/should-poor-kids-sweep-the-lunchroom-floor

======
gmays
I thought it was funny how he thinks kids who get free lunches should have to
work while kids who "pay" for their lunches shouldn't. As if the kids are the
ones who are paying or not paying.

I didn't have much money growing up (not even a car until college) but I
remember the kids in high school with Escalades and Hummers (I shit you not)
walking around as if somehow the wealth was representative of something they
did. This reminds me of that.

I'm not yet sure if I'm for or against what he's saying, but growing up around
all of those rich kids and seeing their cars and multimillion dollar homes
instilled some insane work ethic in me. I knew what I wanted. Later I learned
that I didn't really want it to have nice stuff (not to say I don't enjoy
myself on occasion), but I wanted to have financial security and freedom that
came with it. I didn't want my family to have to worry about money because
it's an awful feeling. It's OK while you're young, but money = opportunity for
kids. I want to send them to ballet, music lessons, space camp, travel, etc.

~~~
malandrew
The only fair way to do it would be to issue "school dollars" that can be
earned only by being a productive contributing member of the school body (good
grades, helping peers, extracurricular activities like band, sports, art,
theater, etc).

Kids then get to use those earned dollars to pay for things they need. This
may actually help lessen the issues with school that pg outlined in his essay
in Hackers and Painters, since it makes school function less like a prison and
more like a functioning society. It rewards productivity and not popularity.

My only concern is the impact of extrinsic rewards on those activities
students are intrinsically motivated to pursue. On the other hand, this might
reinforce the idea that you should early on figure out that you'll be most
happy in life if you can earn a living doing the activities you love most.

------
mathattack
Oh boy this is a political landmine. Talk about reminding folks early in their
life about how different there background is.... Work study certainly works
for college. Working does help build character, but at what age is it correct
to rub people's nose in class difference?

Here is a related article on impoverished kids struggling to fit into private
schools, despite the scholarships.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/21/nyregion/for-minority-
stud...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/21/nyregion/for-minority-students-at-
elite-new-york-private-schools-admittance-doesnt-bring-acceptance.html?_r=0)

------
chrisbennet
I worked in the lunch line in high school in exchange for my meals. It wasn't
a humiliating experience that I remember. I could see how it would be for
young children though.

